# 32 Hole 27" inch rim



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2018)

If any body has one kicking around please let me know would prefer alloy


----------



## walkman-man (4 Jul 2018)

I have an alloy Weinmann with this spoke count. Not one of their modern ones though, since it came from a wheelset I'd say was from the 50's. Any good?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2018)

walkman-man said:


> I have an alloy Weinmann with this spoke count. Not one of their modern ones though, since it came from a wheelset I'd say was from the 50's. Any good?



sounds fine to me will you post it ?

if so let me know how much 
thanks


----------



## walkman-man (4 Jul 2018)

Righto, and yes I'm happy posting it out.
Just had a quick flick through rims sold on ebay and I think a price of £10 would be fair for the rim. And the postage would be with Myhermes which would be £5.
If that sounds acceptable I can PM you some pics and we can take it from there.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2018)

If anybody else has one please get in touch as i have 3 hubs


----------



## ocianbricles (5 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> If anybody else has one please get in touch as i have 3 hubs


I have two Weinmann 27in 32 hole alloy rims they are different one is slightly heavier dimpled, but very good and sound. I'd like £15 the pair plus postage. I also have a 32hole steel Dunlop 27 in from out of the Ark. all subject to GPO postage because lack of vehicle.
PS. we have done business on several occasions!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2019)

@ocianbricles can't remember what I wanted these for but work me a complete price as long as they are 32 hole


----------

